# My factory project



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

OK so im making a large factory for me and my friends to use.
I will be posting pictures and keep an updated log of my progress here.


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

*First day*

Began by making the ventilation system and the fan boxes that are under the pipes.


Now im off to prime everything together
BTW there are two of these.


----------



## Brother Shrike (Nov 1, 2007)

looks great so far...

my city is a space port, so lots of landing pads and crap.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Thanks for the pics, Trent. I'm working on this...


















An Eldar Tank Farm.


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey how exactly did you get that design on the base?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

That's textured wall paper from a home improvement supply store. I should have it completed in the next two weeks (hopefully).


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

*Update!*

So this is what I have after 3hrs of work.(from 12am to 3am)
Any suggestions please help me out, i already have some ideas but i'd like to hear from you all first.

THANKS IN ADVANCE! RHR


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Thus far, the only thing I see that strikes me as 'missing' is a way to integrate the steps into the building. Are you gonna do an additional section to tie them in? Oh, and will the building be playable, or impassable terrain?


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

yeah the stairs i did totally wrong. I needed to make the bottom step or the second to bottom the top and increase the width. That way the stairs will be very large. The warehouse is usable.


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok so I decided to really work last night and I revamped the stairs to better suit the building, I added windows and the doors, I picked out the pieces of styrene for the glass, and added some damage to the building.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

It's lookin good! I like the 'new' steps. An ornament or column on both sides of the steps near the doorway would look ace, I think.

How are you planning to 'base' the model? Oh, and could you put a mini in the pic for size comparison next time you get the chance to snap pics?


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

K here are some minis on and around the warehouse.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Man that's huge!

OK, maybe not huge, but bigger than I thought it was. From the first shot I was guessing about 12x6, but now it looks more like 20x10 or thereabouts.

Looks so much better with some windows in it; I think that's the point it starts to have some sense of structure and proportion. Before that, it kinda just looked like a box. Now it's a box with holes in it, which is easier to 'read' as a building.

Nice battle-damage too.

Do keep us posted how you get on with this - I'm really interested!


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

24"x12"x9"


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Coming together very nicely there Red.

It is definitely big enough to pump out some stuff like ammo or even small armour. The steps are very cool indeed, keep up the great work!


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

That's beautiful! You've inspired me to make my own buildings. Great work!


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

wow thanks obsidian that means a lot.


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

Ok so I got the foam cutter last night and the square dowels I need for support struts. Ill try to finish more up on the warehouse tonight.


Here are some tank traps i made in my groggy late night giddiness for my foam cutter.


















Also how do i get this moved to ongoing projects?(or if someone could do that, that would be great.


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

I put in some real work tonight and at the suggestion of Hespithe Ive made columns to go on each side of the door. I've added more damage to the building and also put in the support struts on the inside. My digital camera isn't working so no pics just yet, however I'm going to try to put in the catwalk on the inside and outside before tomorrow night.


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

you may want to make the factory doors bigger. Most factories have larger access doors for vehicles and such.

Plus big doors look cool and fit the gothicesc 40k theme. If not bigger front doors, perhaps a large vehicle access door on the side?


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

I just haven't cut the door out yet because I'm still apprehensive as to how the door will look on it.
The right side vehicle bay.


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

Ahh I see. Carry on my wayward son.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Moved to Ongoing Projects


*The Wraithlord
Heretical High Council*


----------



## RedHookRusty (Nov 13, 2007)

Here is a bunker i made last night


















Here is my commanders drop pod










Here is everything that ive made recently other thana bunker thats at my friends house and a tyranid piece thats also at his house.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Heh a dice cube for the droppod body, nice


----------

